# St George Island....AGAIN



## BWebb88 (Jun 19, 2018)

headed down with the family for a 5 day weekend. i plan to fish the incoming tide in the mornings, on the bay side. after that ill probably be on the beach with my kids, or back at the camper cooking and drinking beer. ha!
Ive never fished in the surf before. plan on trying that once or twice in the evening. just for whiting or whatever.

but i have a question. i used to have a lot of fun back home in my kayak at night, going from dock to dock fishing the green underwater lights. you were guaranteed to catch fish, even if they weren't big enough to keep. is there a place around the island where i could do that? id like to get my brother in law out and just go from one light to the next, catching little trout, but i dont know where i could go. any locations would be appreciated, plus any recent intel on how the bite is. 
ill update here when i can.

thanks, and tight lines!


----------



## Fourfingers (Jun 19, 2018)

Caught some reds on the lights at dusky dark last year on the bay side but never fished them in kayak. We drop a green led light off bridge at night fishing and have caught some reds. Caught some reds in bay last week fishing with gulp on 3/16 jig head fished slow


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 20, 2018)

if you are staying in the plantations send me a pm and I'll share with you a dock that has 2 submerged lights the trout stack up on at night.


----------



## BWebb88 (Jun 22, 2018)

Well. Nobody is catching fish in the bay. At least nobody that I've talked to. I tried the spot that consistently produced for me last summer and couldn't even catch bait.
Finely got a few little perch and mud minnows, but never got a bite. 
I'm gonna ride out to the east end and see what I can stir up.....


----------



## Rabun (Jun 23, 2018)

Dang that's a bummer. Hope you get into some at the east end. Wonder if all the fresh water from the rains is having an impact?  Have you done any good in the surf?


----------



## BWebb88 (Jun 23, 2018)

People caught catfish today. Lots of em. Not me. Lol I'm not even good enough to catch a gaftop. Ha!
I talked to several groups of bank fishers and boats today and most said they caught catfish. 1 keeper trout. I think maybe the bay got jacked up with fresh rainwater or something. 

I've got 2 days left and I'll be concentrating on the east end and the surf. Having a blast either way. 
I cooked a whole pork loin for supper that was not too shabby.


----------



## Fourfingers (Jun 24, 2018)

That stinks fishing wasn’t the best while we down there had a couple of good days but it was tough for the most part. We fished along 319 towards carrebelle to


----------



## jammeri5 (Jun 24, 2018)

BWebb88 said:


> headed down with the family for a 5 day weekend. i plan to fish the incoming tide in the mornings, on the bay side. after that ill probably be on the beach with my kids, or back at the camper cooking and drinking beer. ha!
> Ive never fished in the surf before. plan on trying that once or twice in the evening. just for whiting or whatever.
> 
> but i have a question. i used to have a lot of fun back home in my kayak at night, going from dock to dock fishing the green underwater lights. you were guaranteed to catch fish, even if they weren't big enough to keep. is there a place around the island where i could do that? id like to get my brother in law out and just go from one light to the next, catching little trout, but i dont know where i could go. any locations would be appreciated, plus any recent intel on how the bite is.
> ...


----------



## jammeri5 (Jun 24, 2018)

We just got back yesterday. Wind was bad which made kayaking hard. Surf fishing can be good, just don’t cast to far. Fish the trough near the beach for whiting and such. Wade to the sand bar and cast for bigger fish. Fish bites may be better. Shrimp cauhht mainly catfish. Live bait such as mullet or mud minnows were excellent at the cut I n the incoming tide near sunup or dusk. You need a boat or access to the plantation. It’s a gated community.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 24, 2018)

mlbowfin,


mlbowfin said:


> if you are staying in the plantations send me a pm and I'll share with you a dock that has 2 submerged lights the trout stack up on at night.



I'm headed to SGI next weekend. Will be fishing with son in law and 7 year old grandson.

I tried to send you a PM but with the new site not sure if I did or not.

Thanks,
Bubba


----------



## BWebb88 (Jun 25, 2018)

Took me 4 days, but I finely found some fish this morning. Gotta leave in the morning....ha

17 19 and 22 inch trout, Plus one more that was 1/4 inch too short. No reds, but they made me happy anyway.


----------



## CDN (Jun 25, 2018)

My family and I were down the week of the 9th-16th. Surf fishing was outstanding. We caught trout, black drum, flounder, pompano and whiting. Along with 1000 lady fish. Jerkbaits, gulp shrimp and live bait, all on bass rigs. Also hit 6th street and the Youth Camp Ramp with minimal results. This trip we actually caught fewer keeper trout overall than I ever have, but caught more fish and more variety than I have in recent years. All in all a great trip.


----------



## Fourfingers (Jun 25, 2018)

Sounds likes you had good trip. We where down the same week. Also caught less fish in bay this year. Caught more towards end of week when tides got little later in the day.


----------

